# How to spot a type __



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

@Marlowe: Waiting for the 8 description, with popcorn.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

Boss said:


> @_Bluity_
> 
> You make some valid points. No reasonable person would disagree that ascertaining type over the internet is a sure-fire thing or that anyone can be a so-called 'authority' on typing people. No one would disagree that these dumbass "spot the type" posts from Eblogspot are a fuckin disgrace to the Enneagram, and secondarily, any serious E-typing assistance that people may provide here or irl. Though, I have seen some with their own insecurities assume that anyone who has a confident "opinion" (mind you, not an express declaration written in stone) has asserted themselves as an 'authority'. To me, it's like, these people have issues of their own that they need to resolve if their sense of self gets threatened this easily.When I was active in typing and was able to help a lot of people with their type, I never assumed "authority" (this would be hilarious, though this forum did have preposterous "Enneagram/MBTI expert" badges 2 years back, which I still laugh about) or "knowing them better than they knew themselves" etc. etc.
> 
> ...





Bluity said:


> *Thank you Boss. It was this type of detailed and insightful analysis I was hoping for.
> *
> When I asked the initial question, I wasn't challenging the validity of the enneagram , nor do I claim I know their loved ones more than they. I was asking what steps have they taken to discern the person's type. On typology forums, I have seen people claim they know several XXXXs, only to discover that 1]They didn't have a thorough discussion with these so-called XXXXs about typology, 2]They were basing their reasoning on stereotypes, and 3]They didn't even know these XXXXs so well (acquaintances, coworkers, etc). And yet they would make sweeping statements like "XXXXs are aggressive" or "YYYYs are all doormats" or my favorite "I hate ZZZZs!"
> 
> ...





Boss said:


> @_Bluity_
> 
> There are tons of horrible ..god awful 'typers' out there. I've had pretty negative experiences back in the day. Besides, anyone who attempts to type you by comparing you to others, by reading your 'vibe', by making personal assumptions and/or is talking out of their ass (which many do) is just wasting your time and looking for a petty ego fix via 'type battle'. On that note, I will add that some people asking for typing assistance can also be very disrespectful, close-minded and dismissive. A couple have been infracted on here, because they started personally attacking people who were trying to help them, even without any provocation involved. So, both parties need to be objective and respectful.
> 
> ...


Now see, look at this lovely thread I've created for us all here.  My kids are growing up


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

A couple of things:



> *preoccupied nervousness over getting into trouble,* causing either reactive rebellion (ultimately weak) or panicky submission
> often some will successfully establish themselves by their *quirky behavior* to be seen by others (potential protectors) as cute, small, lovable, and unable to take care of their own selves, so that responsibility will be taken off of them and taken care of by other people, as they constantly fear that they will not do it right or be able to meet their own needs


(You know what the color code means.)

I WISH I could be cute and loveable. It's always a joy when I feel that way, and a very uncommon one at that.

Here's how to spot a Holyrockthrower:


> problems with eating too little and not often enough
> problems with working constantly and being overbearing on others to do the same
> tight-lipped moodiness or weepiness when pushed to the last degree
> preoccupied with past hurts to the point of visible sickness and stress, an obsession with gossip or tradgedy, people who "need" them
> ...


I don't think the author of this page understood the enneagram very good. That's all I'm saying.




LeaT said:


> Because when unhealthy 6s take on the traits of 3 in order to create scurity and comfort which can lead to a lot of chameleoning on their part in order to say, fit into a group and when integrated they appear as more 9-ish and 9s are themselves not always easy to spot because of how they tend to just float back into the background.


Umm...

Were you joking when you wrote that? I hope so, because that's exactly why I thought I couldn't be a 6. I don't sell myself out to fit into a group. I do consider myself to be a part of the background, but others may nonetheless notice me for my flamboyant hair and style of dress.

@_Marlowe_ When are ya gonna write about the hysterical 6s? Come on!!


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

holyrockthrower said:


> Were you joking when you wrote that? I hope so, because that's exactly why I thought I couldn't be a 6. I don't sell myself out to fit into a group. I do consider myself to be a part of the background, but others may nonetheless notice me for my flamboyant hair and style of dress.


Then let me point out some keywords that will give a new light to the way I phrased things:



> Because when unhealthy 6s take on the traits of 3 in order to create scurity and comfort* which can lead* to a lot of chameleoning on their part in order* to say*, fit into a group and when integrated they appear as more 9-ish and 9s are themselves not always easy to spot because of how they tend to just float back into the background.


I never stated anything in absolutes nor do I rarely do, but I don't know why people always read as if I am claiming it to be absolute.


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

LeaT said:


> I never stated anything in absolutes nor do I rarely do, but I don't know why people always read as if I am claiming it to be absolute.


OK, but whether or not you claim it as an absolute, phrasing that way does define it as a general rule, which I'm not convinced it is.


----------



## Shadowlight (Dec 12, 2012)

"You don't spot a 5 .. a 5 spots you."


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

holyrockthrower said:


> OK, but whether or not you claim it as an absolute, phrasing that way does define it as a general rule, which I'm not convinced it is.


Perhaps not, but my impression of 6s is that it can be a _tendency_ and I've noticed that tendency among less secure 6s on this board who desire the comfort of being reassurred and they might say things in order to find this reassurance. Maybe it doesn't apply to you, but I thought it was such a common one and I can see how this relates to their enneagram motivations I think it can be significant.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Aghosh Roshni said:


> "You don't spot a 5 .. a 5 spots you."


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

@holyrockthrower

Ahhh...will get around to it as soon as I can. Been a bit busy. Thanks for the heads up, though.


----------



## Baby Spidey (Jun 4, 2012)

SharkT00th said:


> 6.) Upon first contact they may actually become confrontational as a way to test you, they may setup an immediate challenge weather it be physical or simply issuing a challenge such as calling you a pussy to see how you will react. If they do, don't back away just insult them right back and see them laugh and accept you.


Ha! I do that all the time.


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

Marlowe said:


> If you go to a party and you want to find a One, casually mention that all religions suck (if you want to draw them out quicker, tell them incest is great. I find that conversation subject to be particularly effective). The One will bite your ass faster than a starving mosquito. They will either take the logic route (not all religions are the same!) or the moralizing route (you don’t know what you’re talking about!)....


*Guilty* x____x


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

How to spot a type 1; In the middle of the room, at a social gathering, during the unexpected moment when someone preaches about the ills of society and speaks in such a 'correcting' manner you wonder if the person's applying to all of humanity but himself/herself.... Yeah.. lol


----------



## Joetheone (Dec 18, 2012)

I wil try to get this one.

I sometimes try to spot people by looking into their eyes or of course by their personality.

1) As already said, we are sometimes rigid and tense , this actually mean we are stress by any means. Eyes always seen solid and firm. Sometimes humorous, kind and very conservative speech. Can confuse people with their warmth and softness contrasting their stronger side. Very critical and opinionated sometimes more than I should but I have control my myself.

2) Bubble and sometimes intrusive. Have no idea about their eyes.

3) Very commanding and directing people with ease. There eyes are sometimes aloof , somehow difficult to talk to about feeling, and usually its all that. No fun spirit or feelings behind, but has very good leadership skills. My dad. Posses good communication skills about everything else. Ask questions and they dissapear.

4) Hmmmm, are like all the reflections I avoid , depressive , moody , artistic and guide you though a wave of sensations.

5) Aloof, usually tranquil, and angry sometimes, confident tone of voice.

6) I can see the fear in their eyes, is like a deep hollow behind their eyes. Funny 6w7

7) Profound eyes with sparkling features. Fun and spontaneous.

8) I guess this one is the most easily to spot. Their eyes are like sixes very profound , but solid at the end. Just see their eye gestures. Mostly mean without needing two. 

9) Have no idea.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

@Joetheone

Oooh. I want to test your ability. Try to type me (hint: the type under my name is not my actual type)









And then as a control, type my friend:















EDIT: @Boss

Yes ma'am!

(can't a girl get a holiday? )


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@Marlowe

Come on now! Get to the hysterical 6s write-up! :crazy:


----------



## SkyRunner (Jun 30, 2012)

Threes:








Fours:








Fives:








Twos:








Ones:


----------



## SkyRunner (Jun 30, 2012)

Sixes:
















Sevens:
















Eights:
















Nine:


----------



## CataclysmSolace (Mar 13, 2012)

Marlowe said:


> *5.* Type Fives don’t really exist. They are just sixes who read so much Nietzsche that they think they are unique enough to escape their type.


Are you trying to say I don't exist? Why so little?



I do enjoy reading your entries.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Boss said:


> @_Marlowe_
> 
> Come on now! Get to the hysterical 6s write-up! :crazy:


Please, @Marlowe? With a cherry on top???


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

How to spot a Type 7:

Look slightly up and to the left. See my username.

Great job, you spotted one.


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

SkyRunner said:


> Ones:


NO! Type Ones are more passionate looking than that when in the moment of advocating for a cause

Better looking examples XD;










And myself (lol) XD;


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@Marlowe

Are you done vacationing? :dry:
I want to see the hysterical 6s part nao! :frustrating:


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

yay my threads are being bumped (✿◠‿◠)


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Raichan said:


> NO! Type Ones are more passionate looking than that when in the moment of advocating for a cause
> 
> Better looking examples XD;
> 
> ...



Eewww. If I ever look like such a mindless tool, please kill me.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

I like that girl in the background blowing a gigantic puff of smoke omg.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Example of a wise type 1 -- King Solomon adjudicating between different factions.


----------



## Feathers Falling (Sep 5, 2012)

Pwease pwease @Marlowe can you finish your descriptions? :3


----------

